# Wife wants out after 9 years.



## McDean (Jun 13, 2015)

I have found a lot of solice reading some of the forums, mainly because of recurring themes which tells me to some extent things like this happen. 
My wife told me after a daily minor argument last weeken that she loves me but doesn't like me and isn't sure we should stay together. We have a 4.5 year old little girl. 
I would be lying if I told you I never did anything to hurt our relationship. I have hit her or cheated but I have a temper and about 20 times in our entire marriage I went off in manner unbecoming of a good husband. In fairness she gave as good in return but I take 100% accountability for it. 
Here's the rub, everything she tells me she wants to see changed I am completely on board with...but, there is a catch, she has fybromyalgia and is on several medications 1/2 of which affect her mood. I believe this is also affecting her judgment even though I think her request are still completely reasonable. 
I love her completely, she is a great mom and wife considering all the setbacks she has had. But it does feel like I am going to be single again and I am still shocked by that thought.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I have a very good friend with fibromyalgia. I get what you mean about how the meds affect the mind. But the fibromyalgia does as well. It can be hard to deal with for sure.

Does she earn enough money to support herself?

If you do not want the divorce, then make the changes. Start working on yourself. This can often turn things around.


----------



## McDean (Jun 13, 2015)

Thank you for the response. She is a stay at home now. She was a well compensated professional until a few years ago when the Fybro started beating her down. Definitely committed to working on me and so that had already started. But it may be I fear that the past few years and mounting medical issues have numbed her to what is good about me, us and life in general. Still, won't let that stop me from trying.


----------



## MachoMcCoy (Oct 20, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> If you do not want the divorce, then make the changes. Start working on yourself. This can often turn things around.


Let me modify this a little. It rarely, if ever, turns things around. But it will make you a better person for your next marriage.

Can people change? Of course. I did. But I'm not perfect. Few are. Even a MINOR relapse of the old you puts it right back to square one.

Improve yourself, yes. But do it for YOU. Your wife is gone.


----------



## McDean (Jun 13, 2015)

Just realized my typo thanks to you who have responded. I have never hit mit wife or cheated on her. But like all the feedback none the less.


----------

